# Very curious and so annoying!



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Some two months ago my daughter paid for some nice advertising postcards for my new pet care and pet taxi. We had 5,000 printed at a cost of £114 and passed them on to a leaflet distributor, who she has used many times before.

They have not been delivered at all, neither has he sent any invoice. I emailed, got ignored. I phoned, rang and went to voicemail; left a message - nothing. I wondered if perhaps something had happened to him, as he works alone, so tried again. Again no reply. So being a suspicious sort, I phone from my landline, and he answered, heard my voice and promptly cut me off!

My daughter has had exactly the same when she has phoned. He knows both our numbers so is obviously trying to avoid us; very odd behaviour.

When I met with him to hand over the cards, he started telling me he could give me a quote to print more, so if they have been damaged all he needs to do is print more, and I would be none the wiser. He could have lost them, I suppose, but how you lose four boxes of cards I cannot imagine.

We are both really cross now, as it is holding me back a bit and she has paid for them. We keep leaving messages and getting nowhere.

She has dealt with him lots of times with her own business, so it is not as if it was someone we just picked up off the internet.

Any ideas as to what to do next?


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

Trading standards? Rogue traders ? small claims court? free half hour with a solicitor?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ebonymagic said:


> Trading standards? Rogue traders ? small claims court? free half hour with a solicitor?


It may come to that. Not a case for Rogue Traders as he hasn't asked for any money. Amber is going to ring again today, from her landline, see if he puts the phone down.

He has three choices:

Deliver them
Return them
Pay for them

I will investigate small claims otherwise, but I don't know how far we would get.

All he has to do is tell us what is going on, ffs.


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

Where did he collect them from? If you know any one else needing his services, when he meets them to pick up the leaflets you could maybe ask him then?

If not I would send a recorded-delivery letter stating that he has 7 days to do one of the 3 options that you mentioned above or you will be taking the matter further.

Have you got any proof that he collected them from you? I know that he hasn't done you an invoice yet....but have you got any e-mails or texts confirming he's picking them up?

Jenni x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jweaver24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did he collect them from? If you know any one else needing his services, when he meets them to pick up the leaflets you could maybe ask him then?
> 
> ...


I'm afraid not. We met in the Little Chef car park. We don't know his address, only email and phone number, but Amber says she dropped some leaflets off at his house once so she would probably be able to find out.

I can only imagine that he has somehow lost them and doesn't want to pay for or replace them. Can't think what else would make someone behave like that, especially as Amber is especially good business for him with her Laser Hair Removal business.


----------

